# Hornets Sign Davis



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The New Orleans Hornets announced today that they have signed first round pick Anthony Davis to multi-year contract. Davis was the first overall pick pick in the 2012 NBA Draft. Per team policy, terms of the contracts were not disclosed.
> 
> In his only collegiate season, Davis (6-10, 220) won six of the seven major National Player of the Year awards, getting the nod from the AP, USBWA and Basketball Times, and capturing the Wooden, Adolph Rupp and Naismith awards. Additionally, the Chicago, Il. Native was named Final Four Most Outstanding Player after leading Kentucky to national title in New Orleans. The 19-year-old led the nation in blocks (4.65 bpg) as a freshman, while leading his team in scoring (14.2 ppg), rebounding (10.4 rpg) and field goal percentage (.623). Davis broke school and SEC records as well as the NCAA freshman record for blocks in a season (186). He finished the season with 20 double-doubles, tops in the SEC and tied for the UK freshman record en route to being named SEC Defensive Player of the Year, SEC Freshman of the Year, First Team All-SEC, SEC All-Freshman Team and SEC All-Defensive Team.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets_sign_davis__river_2012_07_24.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

How are there seven "major" national player of the year awards?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Contractually obligated...hell yes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They signed Rivers as well.


----------

